# Before and after pics while on M1T



## Riverdragon (Aug 30, 2004)

Anybody have any to share? I hear great things about M1T but would like to see the evidence.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2004)

10-15lb gains in 2-3 weeks are common. I never took any pics, but I usually gain at least 10lbs.


----------



## Riverdragon (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks, I have read your threads and others as well trying to get as much info about this stuff before I decide whether or not to try it. I have been lifting for 2 years now and have tried Mag-10 but didn't really see much improvement. I just want to know if M1T is worth the risks.


----------



## redspy (Aug 30, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> Thanks, I have read your threads and others as well trying to get as much info about this stuff before I decide whether or not to try it. I have been lifting for 2 years now and have tried Mag-10 but didn't really see much improvement. I just want to know if M1T is worth the risks.


 Have you tried any PH/PS other than Mag-10?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> I just want to know if M1T is worth the risks.



well, M1T is a steroid, and since it is methylated it can do some damage to your liver... only you can decide if it's worth the risks.

most people respond quite well to M1T, but there are some that do not, the only way to find that out is to try it yourself.


----------



## Riverdragon (Aug 30, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Have you tried any PH/PS other than Mag-10?



No I have not. I figured that if I am going to take the time to cycle something then I might as well go for what seems to be working the best right now. But I have to admit that I am a little worried about long term effects.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2004)

M1T is defrintely the real deal, but the sides can get bad.  My first time thru I was fine, but the second time through I didn't make it the full 3 weeks because the headaches were horrible.  I got minor cramps, but nothing too too bad.  As for the long term side effects, I don't know if anyone else is experiencing anything, but I do cramp up a lot more than before I took it, but only during endurance stuff and i don't know if that is necessarily from the M1T or my lack of conditioning/hydration.


----------



## redspy (Aug 30, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> No I have not. I figured that if I am going to take the time to cycle something then I might as well go for what seems to be working the best right now. But I have to admit that I am a little worried about long term effects.


 Your concerns are well founded. As M1T is a relatively new prosteroid there obviously isn't much in the way of studies on long-term use. Over on anabolicminds.com they have a ton of cycle logs so you'll be able to see how effective it was. A few people have also posted bloodwork during their cycle. It commonly lowers HDL and glucose and increases liver values. Obviously people react to this steriod in different ways, some make impressive strength and mass gains, while others report little effect. From the info I've seen I'd say it's a highly potent compound, although you should carefully research your length of cycle and dose.

 I haven't tried it yet, although I do have two bottles of the stuff waiting to be consumed. I'll probably use it on my next cycle for three weeks at a low dose, 5-10mg. I'll also add some 4-AD to the mix to reduce the libido/lethargy side effects.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 30, 2004)

I also had no luck with Mag-10, but M1t helped me put on a SOLID 10 lbs even with a poor diet.


----------



## Jim JAmes (Sep 1, 2004)

If you are worried, you should not touch it. Unless you are going to weigh the risk of anything you put into your body vs. the results you are willing to accept, I would stay away from it. You would be better suited to stay clean from any type of drugs. As you will worry that any ailment you may develop, you will automatically attribute to your taking of the drugs. Even through proper PCT there are always risks. 

That being said, I for one believe the end result is more important than the means by which you achieve them. I have tested various PH's and found that M1T is everything the post you read claim. I took Mag-10 and thought it was crap. I also tried Syngex and think it is crap as well. If you read about the things in this forum, BB4U and others recommended in these sites, you would read about the products that work and produce results. I did not know about these forums when I started taking PH's, but since have found them to be a great source of knowledge. 



My opinion.... who wants to live forever? I do not want to be 70 and wrinkled. If I cannot take care of myself and lift and run and out perform the majority of my peers physically and mentally, I am better off in a pine box.


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 1, 2004)

*???*

What is M1T?




			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 10-15lb gains in 2-3 weeks are common. I never took any pics, but I usually gain at least 10lbs.


----------



## redspy (Sep 1, 2004)

Kevlar said:
			
		

> What is M1T?


 I'll point you to the M1T sticky before you get flamed.... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=547340&postcount=3


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 1, 2004)

I have just about decided to give it a try. Recommendations on a 3 week cycle and how much 4ad and nolva I will need?


----------



## redspy (Sep 1, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> I have just about decided to give it a try. Recommendations on a 3 week cycle and how much 4ad and nolva I will need?


  Will you be taking the 4-AD orally or via a transdermal?

 Also, are you planning to take the Nolva in pill or liquid form?  The dose will vary according to your choice.


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 1, 2004)

4AD - spray
nolva - liquid


----------



## redspy (Sep 1, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> 4AD - spray
> nolva - liquid


 On the 4-AD I'd go with 400-600mg ED.  Two applications, 12 hours apart.

 For liquid Nolva I'd use the following:-

 Week 1 - 60mg
 Week 2 - 50mg
 Week 3 - 40mg
 Week 4 - 30mg


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_For how long PH are around? How many years? Anyone with the exact number? _


----------



## topolo (Sep 1, 2004)

108.265 light years


----------



## Autarch (Sep 1, 2004)

I want to say that Andro came out in 1994 or 1995.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 1, 2004)

If you want to try some good PH stacks instead of going straight to M1T, try S1+, which is a 1test/4AD stack.  That should work better then Mag10.  I just started my 4AD for the week prior to my M1T cycle.  Day 3 on the 4Derm and I can already tell that my test levels are elevated.  Good stuff.


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys, I will give it some thought.


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 2, 2004)

I have already read alot of info on M1T, but it seems like the more I read the less attractive it sounds. Maybe I should stop reading...


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 2, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> I have already read alot of info on M1T, but it seems like the more I read the less attractive it sounds. Maybe I should stop reading...


or maybe you should keep reading?


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 2, 2004)

I have read until my eyes felt like they were bleeding


----------

